# Big Umbrellas



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

A few years back, a couple dog training supply sites, sold a very large camo umbrella, app: 3.5' x 4.5'
They were ideal solutions to portable retired gun blinds and came in 3 different camo patterns.

Over the past 2 months, I have hunted for something similar and cannot find any like this. Everyone sell the standard camo umbrellas, but not these oversized ones.

Any suggestions as to a retailer or manufacturer, would be appreciated.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Sport Brella

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sport-Brella-XL-Woodland-Camo/14906816


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the website


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Get a turkey umbrella.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.dogsafield.com/Ultra-Wide-Mossy-Oak-Field-Umbrella/productinfo/R047-013/#.UWwxkLVJNc0


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Shawn


Shawn White said:


> http://www.dogsafield.com/Ultra-Wide-Mossy-Oak-Field-Umbrella/productinfo/R047-013/#.UWwxkLVJNc0


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Glenn Norton said:


> Thanks Shawn


I've considered ordering 1or2 of these ,let me know if they seem to be quality if you order any


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

I just wish they used to make umbrellas like the "old timers" have ! With metal instead of plastic. Just a few minutes of wind collapsing the catch and it wears out (or worse). Then the plastic ribs snap just from the force a bit later!

Debbie


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Shawn White said:


> http://www.dogsafield.com/Ultra-Wide-Mossy-Oak-Field-Umbrella/productinfo/R047-013/#.UWwxkLVJNc0


Mine did not last. It was also a beast to control in the wind, due to its very large size.


----------

